# Domains werden falsch geroutet / Traffic geht nicht



## neurex (28. Jan. 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das dieses Problem an meiner Konfiguration liegt aber ich weiß noch nicht wo ich ansetzten soll zu suchen...

Ich habe zwei Server im ISPC3 Multiserver Setup. Einer enthält das Interface und ist der Web und MySQL Server. Der zweite ist ein reiner Mailserver. Auch habe ich einen externen bzw. mehrere externe DNS Server welche aber nicht von ISPC3 verwaltet werden.

Wenn ich in diesen DNS Servern jetzt eine Domain auf die IP des Webservers mit ISPC3 route und diese Domain dort noch nicht angelegt ist dann leitet er immer auf die erste Webseite um (die einem Kunden gehört). 
Wie kann ich es also anstellen das auf eine Seite meiner Wahl in solch einem Fall geroutet wird?

Und der ganze Webtraffic wird nicht geloggt sprich in der Statistik steht alles auf null. Die Datei /etc/vlogger-dbi.conf (mit der Endung bin ich mir jezt nicht sicher) existiert und enthält auch die MySQL Zugangsdaten für den Benutzer ispconfig.

Ich verwende die aktuelle Stable 3.0.4.2 und dies war eine komplette Neuinstallation auf einem komplett frischen System...

Vielen Lieben Dank


----------



## nowayback (28. Jan. 2012)

Moinsen,



> Wenn ich in diesen DNS Servern jetzt eine Domain auf die IP des Webservers mit ISPC3 route und diese Domain dort noch nicht angelegt ist dann leitet er immer auf die erste Webseite um (die einem Kunden gehört).
> Wie kann ich es also anstellen das auf eine Seite meiner Wahl in solch einem Fall geroutet wird?


die Domains werden nicht falsch geroutet, sondern kommen da an, wo sie ankommen sollen... Ich zitiere hier mal aus einem anderen Post wie du das wohl lösen könntest:



Zitat von Laubie:


> zu 3:
> es ist die im Alphabet erste auf dieser IP lauschende Adresse.
> Also eine aaa.de anlegen und als Errorpage gestalten.
> 
> Grüße


Soll heißen, wenn du ne Domain aaa.de anlegst im ispconfig dann wird immer der Inhalt dieser Domain angezeigt falls die Zieldomain noch nicht angelegt wurde. Den Inhalt kannst du dann gestalten wie du lustig bist 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## neurex (29. Jan. 2012)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Moinsen,
> Soll heißen, wenn du ne Domain aaa.de anlegst im ispconfig dann wird immer der Inhalt dieser Domain angezeigt falls die Zieldomain noch nicht angelegt wurde. Den Inhalt kannst du dann gestalten wie du lustig bist


Gut zu wissen. Ich hab ja alles mögliche im Forum gefunden aber solch einen Thread nicht...

Allerdings wollte ich das ganze nun per Aliasdomain realisieren aber er bringt mir beim anlegen folgenden Fehler:



> Invalid redirect path. Valid redirects are for example: /test/ or http://www.domain.tld/test/


obwohl ich /old/ (Verzeichnis existiert) eingetragen habe.


----------



## TheBigS (12. Apr. 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

da mir der Thread geholfen hat und ich das ganze noch mit einem kleinen Script verbessert habe, wollte ich Euch daran teilhaben lassen:

Mit meiner Ergänzung wird der Benutzer auf die Domain weitergeleitet, auf die er wohl wollte. Also wenn z. B. jemand die Domain example.tld besuchen wollte, aber ww.example.tld im Browser eingegeben hat, landet er mit meinem Script automatisch auf example.tld. Das funktioniert auch mit mehreren Ebenen. Wichtig ist aber natürlich nach wie vor, dass in ISPConfig eine Domain aaa.de angelegt ist, damit der Webserver diesen VHost automatisch nimmt.

Ich weiss, dass man auch im ISPconfig das bei der jeweiligen Website abfangen könnte, allerdings kann man die Weiterleitung von *.domain.tld (Einstellung bei Website) nicht immer anwenden.

Anbei mein kleines Script:


```
<?php
// ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
// HTTP Host zerlegen und Benutzer auf die nächste, niedrigere Ebene umleiten.
// ---------------------------------------------------------------------------

//HTTP Host ermitteln
$httpHost = $_SERVER["HTTP_HOST"];

//echo $httpHost"<br>";

//Länge des Strings
$laenge = strlen($httpHost);

//Finden des ersten Punkts
$posErsterPunkt = strpos($httpHost , ".");


//Von Anfang bis $posErsterPunkt alles entfernen
$weiterleitung = substr($httpHost , ($posErsterPunkt+1) , ($laenge-$posErsterPunkt));

//Benutzer weiterleiten auf nächste Ebene
header('Location: http://'.$weiterleitung);

?>
```
Vielleicht kann es ja jemand gebrauchen.


----------



## mare (12. Apr. 2013)

Diese Funktion ist bereits in ISPConfig implementiert und nennt sich SEO-Redirect.


----------



## TheBigS (12. Apr. 2013)

Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich weiss, dass man mit ISPConfig dies auch machen kann. 

Allerdings werden dann gewollte/definierte Subdomains auch umgeleitet. Also wenn ich z. B. die subdomain sub.domain.tld habe und dann bei SEO Redirect "*.domain.tld => www.domain.tld" auswählte, dann wird die eingerichtet subdomain übergangen und es wird zur www.domain.tld umgeleitet.

Wenn das so nicht sein sollte, dann hab ich evtl. einen Bug gefunden . Ich denke aber, dass hat auch einfach wieder etwas mit der Reihenfolge der VHosts zu tun.


----------

